# Bikestation DC



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

(First of all let me note that the weather sucks here in DC right now-cold and wet. Should have stayed in Florida for 6 more months!  )

Union Station has always had the worst bike parking in DC. Or if not the worst; right up there with whatever is the worst.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Still lots of folks would like to safely park their bikes at Union Station. It is an Amtrak and Metro Station as well as being a great location between Downtown, all the Courts and Capitol Hill. A nice Food Court too.

Now we can park and change there with piece of mind and at a very reasonable price. Repairs done while you work too.

Go DC! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like the wave of the future! MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Holy Mother of Pearl! That is one nice setup.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow that is really amazing.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm having a hard time keeping up, though you guys were in Florida now?

Regardless, the commuter station looks pimp, how'd they fund that deal?

Plum


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

And here I was envious of your fine Florida weather. Yeah, the DC weather this week does suck, but it keeps the MUT underpopulated, which is a nice benefit.

So are you Bikestation members? What does it cost?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice! Here in N Ohio we can only dream.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

We've got a cage at one of the local subway stations- it's the end of the line. A little more security than before, but nothing like that one...


----------



## citeniK (Jun 17, 2009)

Fantastic news! I don't have a need for this because I only live about a mile away, but it's a great idea for those of us who care about our bikes.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

wow!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Plum said:


> I'm having a hard time keeping up, though you guys were in Florida now?
> 
> Regardless, the commuter station looks pimp, how'd they fund that deal?
> 
> Plum


Up for Thanksgiving. Nice weather  

I don't know how it was funded but I wouldn't be suprised to find that it was our tax dollars at play


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> And here I was envious of your fine Florida weather...


As you should be. :thumbsup: 



KWL said:


> ...So are you Bikestation members? What does it cost?


Not members, don't really need it. 

Cost seems to be around $20 a year to be a "Member" plus $1 every time you park there. If that is correct I'd say it is quite a deal.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That's pretty nice. The old setup looked like a guaranteed way to lose your bike or at least most of it. Yikes.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

That's great. We have a fledgling version in Tempe.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MB1 said:


> (First of all let me note that the weather sucks here in DC right now-cold and wet. Should have stayed in Florida for 6 more months!  )
> 
> Union Station has always had the worst bike parking in DC. Or if not the worst; right up there with whatever is the worst.


No more free parts at the new parking place?? damn!!!

What's a thief to do now?!  

*just kidding for all you people who don't understand sarcasm. bike parts and bike theft in DC probably come close to any where else. thankfully i have never been subjected to it..


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

WOW! That is nice!! Cool!


----------

